# pella vinyl windows- what caulking??



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Gaps on interior trim should be VERY small and only need minimal caulking, if any. If you have a big gap, redo the trim.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Most installers use Quad but that is some pretty noxious stuff.

A good hybrid sealant or silicon should be fine in your application.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

OSI Quad for the strongest, longest lasting and best color holding / mildew resistance.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

GottaFixIt said:


> OSI Quad for the strongest, longest lasting and best color holding / mildew resistance.


Longest lasting...not exactly a proven fact.

Good adhesion, dirt tracking resistant, and paintable...yes.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Quad is the most commonly used caulk (for windows) among pros, and for good reason imo. Solid product. I would not recommend it for interior use (due to the strong fumes), although they seem far less intense since they brought out the low VOC formula a couple years ago. Silicone is a good choice if it will never need to be painted and you don't need any special color.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Outside - 
"Quad" or "Solar Seal 900" (if you can find it)
Silicone - maybe not.
Inside -
Already addressed above.

rossfingal


----------

